# Got Webs!!



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So I have been playing with my new air compressor and the Webcaster I got from Jeff the Frightener at Ironstock. Very cool. Love it!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I cheated the system. There are real spiders already on my crosses in my front yard. But I like your webs better. The spiders in my yard are so cheap.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMAO DT....I love the way they look Noah


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!! very creepy!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a great look. You have a wonderful decorator!

DT nothing wrong with being cheap. I have made a career out of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> The spiders in my yard are so cheap.


And they're so undependable, too. Just try getting them to build a web where you want one (shakes head).

You got a good effect with that web caster, Noah. So what does the rest of your house look like now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That looks awesome Jeff!

this be another proud moment for you!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone...I'll be adding them to the witch's pantry and fireplace area. Definitely a step up from those stretchy webs.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, I love the look of that setup!! Old, webs, jars and bottles, dust, great atmosphere!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

wow doesnt your wife clean the garage ever ?


Looks great i love my web gun.. had to upgrade since the webcaster wasnt hot enough for our cold oct nights here up north..


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

scream1973 said:


> wow doesnt your wife clean the garage ever ?
> 
> Looks great i love my web gun.. had to upgrade since the webcaster wasnt hot enough for our cold oct nights here up north..


Actually no. I have no garage. This is in my basement. I pretty much do the laundry so she doesnt go down there. I purposely dont do too much dusting down there for that fact. Alot of the dust is from the renovation. I will probably keep those webs up too after the Holiday. I wont even mention how bad the laundry sink looks.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice. I need to get a web caster...sigh... one day.But i love the overall look with the jars and all.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ooooh I like that effect Noah ...
looks great


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I REALLY need to get me one of those. I LOVE the look of those webs.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Ghostess. I have one disclaimer though. I really don't like the look of them under blacklite. They become so opaque that you lose any of the detail of the items on the shelf.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like real webs. How tough is it to clean up later?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That looks fantastic. I'm going to use my home made web shooter in a few days to add some finishing touches to the mad scientist table. I made a web caster for under $15. How-to is on the way.


----------

